# Snowblower + interlock driveway experiences, pls? (2stage & 1 stage)



## RenegadeX (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey I've got a Toro 221R single stage and a nice smooth blacktop driveway. But I've also got a bit of interlock stonework (circular area at the top corner of the driveway, interlock 'wings' on either side of the blacktop, and an interlock walkway to the front door).

It's my experience that the single stages absolutely love the blacktop - clearing right down to the black most days, but for a number of reasons, they don't get on quite so well with the interlock stone work. It clears it, but not well. Those reasons
 due to the relative unevenness of the stones, a single stage tends to hop and twist a bit off its intended line
 whenever I hit the raised edge of a significantly protruding stone, an abrupt unpleasant jolt gets sent through the handlebars.
 interlock stonework tends to develop 'valleys' if traffic constantly moves over it in the same manner ('tire ruts'), or from the weight of a vehicle where it parks - and the single-stage does not ride or traverse the valleys well.
For the last couple of years, I've been posting on another forum to a mega snowblower thread and so often get PMs from people asking advice. One thing that comes up is "_I have an interlock driveway. Will a single-stage handle it, or should I go 2-stage?_"

Based on my limited experience I'm inclined to say go with a 2-stage, but the truth is I don't know if a 2-stage would be any better!
I've come here looking for help in answering the question.

*So, if you have experience snowblowing an interlock stone driveway, please let me know which type of snowblower you use(/have used) and how happy you are/were with the job it did.*.

I've posted a poll (please don't vote if you haven't ever snowblown an interlock driveway!), but comments are welcome.
thanks.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*pavers and snow blowers*

Its not so much to do with the snow blower type when
you are clearing an area with pavers, it is the temperature
affecting the ground under them during the winter and early spring 
months.
.

You are continually dealing with the amount of moisture 
which is lurking under the pavers and IF any drainage was 
installed under the sand or stone dust layer that was laid down;
not including the plastic grid sheets some folks use and install
pavers.

As long as you have a rubber paddle edge and the scraper 
with the single stage you will be fine- you have to be aware the
scraper edge is a wear part and be sure to change it or have it 
changed if you do not do your own maintenance.

With a 2 stage(which will scuff the pavers with the shoes-unless 
you bolt teflon or tivar to themOr if your client is not worried as 
the paver is an egineered concrete block anyway) the lip 
edge under the cross auger will be the contact point if they
are badly set or frost heaved enough especially along an exposed 
edge that is not secured by a turf or stone border.

A rotary broom would always be a selling point for a paver walk
way to follow a blower with its ability to clean to bare ground if 
no ice is present.


----------

